# No boot after installation



## skido (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello,

I have tried to install BSD additive to Linux. Which was installed first (incl. grub2). While I was installing BSD I have chosen "none" for Bootloader, because grub2 cans boot BSD or better should boot it. So I went into Linux again and typed :
	
	



```
sudo update-grub
```
 for the BSD entry to grub list. 

But this didnt work. Can please someone tell me what was wrong. I use Ubuntu Linux right now.


```
mathew@Sodis:/home/dgesus$ sudo fdisk -l 
[sudo] password for mathew: 

Platte /dev/sda: 300.1 GByte, 300069052416 Byte
255 KÃ¶pfe, 63 Sektoren/Spuren, 36481 Zylinder
Einheiten = Zylinder von 16065 Ã— 512 = 8225280 Bytes
Disk identifier: 0x00024cba

   GerÃ¤t  boot.     Anfang        Ende     BlÃ¶cke   Id  System
/dev/sda1               1        1084     8707198+  83  Linux
Partition 1 endet nicht an einer Zylindergrenze.
/dev/sda2            1085        1403     2562367+  82  Linux Swap / Solaris
Partition 2 endet nicht an einer Zylindergrenze.
/dev/sda3            1404       29427   225102780   83  Linux
Partition 3 endet nicht an einer Zylindergrenze.
/dev/sda4   *       29428       36482    56663806+  a5  FreeBSD
Partition 4 endet nicht an einer Zylindergrenze.
```
 says this


----------



## sossego (Apr 22, 2010)

You have to manually add the entry.


----------



## skido (Apr 23, 2010)

I have allready added the entry. It boots BSD, but than it is stuck. Does it take time >1 min. to boot BSD, while it is chainloading??


----------



## Beastie (Apr 23, 2010)

skido said:
			
		

> Does it take time >1 min. to boot BSD, while it is chainloading??


It definitely should not. Where does it get stuck? What's the last message you can see?


----------



## skido (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello,

it boots now but it gets stuck: http://media.ubuntuusers.de/forum/attachments/2441976/DSC00463.JPG

Follow the link to my bootscreen.

BTW: thanks for your help!


----------

